# Amazon Coins



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, they started...there's a special offer on my Fire that I get 500 coins to start.  So, what do we do with these things?  I haven't been paying attention.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Are these to buy in app thingies? I have no clue. Digging out my fire to look.....


It says: "Enjoy $5 in coins towards apps, games or in-app items."

I notice when I go to the app store, on the bottom right of the screen, there is a small little field where it tells you how many coins you have.  

This sounds a bit like what pogo games does. For those that play pogo, you can purchase certain games and levels in certain games and those are done with gems. And you can buy clothes for your avatars and such. You buy the packages of the gems and then use them to get stuff.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's what Amazon is telling developers:

https://developer.amazon.com/help/faq.html#AmazonCoins

Apparently we'll be able to purchase apps and also make in-app purchases...

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

So when you click on that little coin thingy on the bottom right while in app store it tell you how to buy more. 

500 coins are $4.80 worth 5.00
1000 are $9.50 worth 10.00 
2500 are $23.00 worth 25.00
5000 are $45.00 worth 50.00
10000 are $90.00 worth 100.00

So I guess if one has a lot of kids and adults that buy a lot of games over time, getting the $100 package saves you $10. 
The $50 one saves you $5 dollars.


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

I was wondering when these would show up. I'm kinda bummed though -- I have the original Kindle Fire (non-hd) and do not have the offer. Boo


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's a big splashy ad on the main Amazon page too. . . .so I thin it's for everyone whether you have SO's on your Fire or not. . . .I'm guessing you'll probably eventually get an email or something. . . . . .

Wonder if they're transferable. . . I can't really see me using them much.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I have the original Fire (bought a year ago) and got the coins. So far I've only picked up Glowfish with some of them... it's a really pretty game! Thanks for posting about this


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's a big splashy ad on the main Amazon page too. . . .so I thin it's for everyone whether you have SO's on your Fire or not. . . .I'm guessing you'll probably eventually get an email or something. . . . . .
> 
> Wonder if they're transferable. . . I can't really see me using them much.


Well, you could buy a $5 app with the ones you got today, from what I read. Think of it as a credit...

Here's more on them:
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57584160-93/amazon-coins-arrive-for-kindle-fire-users/

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I got the same notice this morning.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Here's another article on it.
http://arstechnica.com/business/2013/05/amazons-new-virtual-currency-of-dubious-benefit-to-customers/

They may be moving toward a model where we _have_ to use the coins for certain purchases.

Edit: one of the comments on the article says they may be doing it as a way to save on credit card transaction fees. That sounds logical.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Dragle said:


> Edit: one of the comments on the article says they may be doing it as a way to save on credit card transaction fees. That sounds logical.


Isn't that why we have gift card balances on amazon? I mean I always have a large balance so I can buy the 99 cents books and apps, or any other under $10 item without having all these little charges on my CC statement.

I wonder if research has shown that if people buy these faux currencies, that they are actually end up spending more, as it gives the illusion in the spur of the moment that its not real money they are spending.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

I think they have been trying to save on fees.  Used to be when I bought a book, I got an email immediately, then I noticed they weren't showing up until the next day. Saturday I actually bought two 99 cent books about an hour apart, and Sunday I got the email with both added together in one bill.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Well I just spend some of my coins.  . I got the game "The Room". The reviews had me at "Myst like". 

I did so from the PC and the coins, if you have any, are the default payment. Or you can go and check the one time payment thingy above instead. 

I had to laugh when I saw on the email that my tax for the purchase was 
Tax collected 16 coins  

I have been getting the collective emails for a while. The last few days I bought a um, few books. It was hours before I got the email with all 8 in it. I actually like that as I file them in a folder in my email. Less emails to file. 

eta: I was just thinking, I wouldn't mind coin system for ebooks. I mean think about it, you buy a lot of apps, many of us have to pay tax on them. So if you get the $100 package, you save $10. That covers the tax on the purchases. If they did coins for books, I'd be on that like a cat on catnip.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Since I usually only get one book at a time, this was the first time I got a consolidated invoice. Definitely like that they combined them.

I'll check out the coin thing when I get home tonight from my computer, but I probably won't buy anything yet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I was poking around in my account; can you see somewhere what your coin balance is?  Switching to the Fire to check...

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

On the PC so far the only way I have seen them is when you click on an app. Then it shows on the right before you hit the buy button. 

On the Fire in the app store or in the games tab its on the very bottom right. A small pop up thingy that is always there as you browse the app store. 

To purchase coins on the Fire you just click on that popup. 
To purchase them from the PC, you go to the app store and on the left bar under popular features the 3rd item down is amazon coins. From there on the top you can learn more or purchase.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I got my coins.  I will go look for apps later.  First generation Fire here.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I ended up with Glowfish, Spirits and Plants vs Zombies.

I'll probably never use the coin system since I only "buy" the free versions and FAotD.. but it was nice picking up some others that I have been wanting.


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

The coin system is nifty, but I would love to see something like this for ebooks (or allow people to purchase ebooks with coins). It might give potential readers more of an incentive  I would definitely take advantage of it to buy more ebooks, and save money in the process.


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

The woman on the coins is kind of hot. Though according to legend Amazon warrior women burned off their right breasts to improve their archery, so I think we can all agree it's good Amazon did not stick to strict historical accuracy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ewwww....Jonathan....



Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Which Fire  do you have?  I can't remember if the original Fire has this tab, but you should be able to go to the Special Offers tab (on mine, you have to swipe the rows of tabs -- Books, Apps, Music, Video, etc--right to left to bring up the Special Offers tab, and then touch the Offers tab.

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Which Fire do you have? I can't remember if the original Fire has this tab, but you should be able to go to the Special Offers tab (on mine, you have to swipe the rows of tabs -- Books, Apps, Music, Video, etc--right to left to bring up the Special Offers tab, and then touch the Offers tab.
> 
> Betsy


I tapped the Apps tab and brought up the store but it did not show me that I had coins anywhere.
Editing to add, when I went to get an app on the computer it asked if I wanted to use coins or buy with one click.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

cinisajoy said:


> I tapped the Apps tab and brought up the store but it did not show me that I had coins anywhere.
> Editing to add, when I went to get an app on the computer it asked if I wanted to use coins or buy with one click.


As Atunah said, it should say "500 coins" (or whatever) in the lower right hand corner when you're browsing the app store on your Fire.










My prior post was to look for the special offer promotion itself, which isn't actually necessary; it's not something you have to "accept."

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> As Atunah said, it should say "500 coins" (or whatever) in the lower right hand corner when you're browsing the app store on your Fire.
> 
> My prior post was to look for the special offer promotion itself, which isn't actually necessary; it's not something you have to "accept."
> 
> Betsy


Hi! Upper Left hand corner says Apps, Upper right hand says Library, Lower Left is the Home button, Lower Right is nothing. Middle is the standard back arrow, menu button and search.

When I clicked on settings, nothing for coins popped there either.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

cinisajoy said:


> Hi! Upper Left hand corner says Apps, Upper right hand says Library, Lower Left is the Home button, Lower Right is nothing. Middle is the standard back arrow, menu button and search.
> 
> When I clicked on settings, nothing for coins popped there either.


Same for me so far.

ETA: but if I click on an app from a PC browser, it does give me the option to buy the app for coins.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Since I had a gift card and was not worried about a $1.07 purchase, I just bought from my fire.  It did not offer me the option of using coins.  It took the money from my gift card.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

On my Fire HD, you have to then click on store. I hope this helps.

I have a few Fires currently. However, I will be passing on my original Fire to my nephew the next time I see him. I was wondering if for each Fire, you get 500 coins each? (500 x 3) Me thinks not, since I have only 1 amazon account, but since I don't want to assume things, I thought that I would ask here, in case someone knows.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

cinisajoy said:


> Hi! Upper Left hand corner says Apps, Upper right hand says Library, Lower Left is the Home button, Lower Right is nothing. Middle is the standard back arrow, menu button and search.
> 
> When I clicked on settings, nothing for coins popped there either.


If you look at my prior post, I added a picture to show where the 500 coins pops up when you're in the store. You're not seeing that? And from your prior posts, you see the coin balance when shopping from the PC and when you buy from the PC you get the option to use the coins?

I'd try restarting the Fire and see if the coin option shows up.

Also, make sure you have the latest software for the Fire 1G.

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If you look at my prior post, I added a picture to show where the 500 coins pops up when you're in the store. You're not seeing that? And from your prior posts, you see the coin balance when shopping from the PC and when you buy from the PC you get the option to use the coins?
> 
> I'd try restarting the Fire and see if the coin option shows up.
> 
> ...


I'm on version 6.3.2 for the original Fire (an the button to update is greyed out); I've turned my Fire off, then I've done the deeper reset (holding power button until Fire turns off).
Still no option to buy an app from the Fire with coins - just when I go through the app store on my PC.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Toby said:


> On my Fire HD, you have to then click on store. I hope this helps.
> 
> I have a few Fires currently. However, I will be passing on my original Fire to my nephew the next time I see him. I was wondering if for each Fire, you get 500 coins each? (500 x 3) Me thinks not, since I have only 1 amazon account, but since I don't want to assume things, I thought that I would ask here, in case someone knows.


It's per account. I have two Fires on my account and only got 500. Now, what you get if you have an existing account and register a Fire to it, I can't say...

Betsy


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

I see the 500 coin thing in the Fire HD App Store, but on my original Fire, it shows nothing about coins anywhere. Maybe if I actually buy an app from it I would see something then, but I don't want to test that, nothing I want to buy right now. I wonder if it is possible to use the coins on the original Fire. If anyone does, please let us know.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

From a sample of three original Fires in this thread, it appears to me that the balance doesn't show on the original Fire when shopping in the store, nor does it appear as an option when shopping on the Fire.

However, it seems if you shop on your PC, you do see your balance and can buy using the coins. (Quotes below0. Dragle, have you checked the store from a PC? Or Mac?

Betsy



CegAbq said:


> I'm on version 6.3.2 for the original Fire (an the button to update is greyed out); I've turned my Fire off, then I've done the deeper reset (holding power button until Fire turns off).
> *Still no option to buy an app from the Fire with coins - just when I go through the app store on my PC.*





CegAbq said:


> Same for me so far.
> 
> *ETA: but if I click on an app from a PC browser, it does give me the option to buy the app for coins.*





cinisajoy said:


> I tapped the Apps tab and brought up the store but it did not show me that I had coins anywhere.
> *Editing to add, when I went to get an app on the computer it asked if I wanted to use coins or buy with one click.
> *


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks Betsy! 

Dragle, maybe you could go to amazon on your Fire. Type in coins in the help section. There should be information there on how to buy apps using your coins on the original kindle. I found the info. by clicking on links from the ad page about the coins shown on my Fire HD. I did find the info. confusing. It sounded like you buy the app from amazon.com. Then you download the app from your Original Fire. The info. did say from the Cloud Tab, which I think is the usual way to download something, as I think the other Tab would say Device.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

So I pulled out my original fire. The one that came out first, not the non HD they are selling now. I don't even know which one is called what.  .

I can see the coin info fine all over my HD fire, but I can't find anything on my original fire. I have been checking in all the settings, stores, anywhere. I didn't go through with purchasing a app, but unlike on the HD fire where its clear if you use the coins, there is nothing but the usual price listed to click on on the Ofire. 
I also cannot find any option to purchase coins on the Ofire itself. Really no info at all on the device about anything coins.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Dragle, have you checked the store from a PC? Or Mac?


Going to Amazon's site via my web browser on my laptop (if that is what you mean), there was a notice about the coins on the main page, put when I go into the App Store I don't see anything showing that I have 500 coins to spend. Where should I look for that?


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Dragle said:


> Going to Amazon's site via my web browser on my laptop (if that is what you mean), there was a notice about the coins on the main page, put when I go into the App Store I don't see anything showing that I have 500 coins to spend. Where should I look for that?


I found the coin option when I clicked on a paid app to look at it and decide whether to buy or not.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Whoops, I see it now (browser).  I happened to click on apps that were already free so I didn't see it until I went to one that cost money.  /*headdesk*/


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Glad you found it, Dragel. I also read that the coins will also be used to pay for tax, & if you do not have enough coins/money, then you have the option to buy more coins to pay for the app using the coin method. I have not even looked at the apps yet, so I don't know where you buy the coins.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You can buy the coins by going to the App Store, clicking on "Kindle Fire" apps along the top. (Here's a direct link to the Kindle Fire Apps store.) Then, select "Amazon Coins" on the left. In the second blurb on the screen, "What is Coins," "purchasing coins" is a link. (Not very prominent! )

Or you can click here:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0096E8CQA/ref=amazon_coins_landing_coinsdp?tag=kbpst-20

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Because I have very little interest in coins -- I decided to just look at apps that cost $5 and get the suckers spent. Here's a link to some of them: (I limited it to 4* apps)

$5 Fire HD 4 Star Apps


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for the links. 

I feel the same as Ann at this point. I am not interested in coins.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I just bought Minds Game Pro with the coins. It was very easy to do....buying that is.   Now, I wait for my receipt from amazon to see if it worked. On the coin page, see Betsy's link, someone said that the tax does not show up with the app, so they did not get their app. 

Update: no tax, so I was able to use the coins to buy this app. This app cost 499 coins. I used Ann's link.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Because I have very little interest in coins -- I decided to just look at apps that cost $5 and get the suckers spent. Here's a link to some of them: (I limited it to 4* apps)
> 
> $5 Fire HD 4 Star Apps


Has anyone used Plex for Android? If so, how do you like it?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't even know what it does, sorry -- and wasn't enlightened by reading about it on the Amazon page either . . . some sort of streaming app?  dunno, sorry.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I _think_ it's an aggregator--as you find things on the 'net, you can send the links to your plex account? Not sure, though...

Betsy


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

So, other than being limited in what you can buy, how is this different from gift cards?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> So, other than being limited in what you can buy, how is this different from gift cards?


Well, you can buy in-app stuff with A-coins. . . so power up and more lives for games I guess. As it is, I don't think you can use Gift Card credit for those sorts of things -- it will bill your credit card. So if you do those sorts of games, it's useful to avoid lots of small charges -- same way the GC helps avoid a bunch of small charges for kindle books.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

HappyGuy said:


> So, other than being limited in what you can buy, how is this different from gift cards?


For me, it's just a matter of saving up to 10% on my apps. I'm a total sucker for hidden object and adventure games, as well as just about anything from Gaby Soft (Hex Logic, FlipPix, etc...) I have more $.99 or $1.99 apps than I can count, so saving up to 10% sounds like a good idea for me. You have to spend $23 for 8% off, $45 or $90 for 10%, though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I thought there was something in one of the press releases about "earning" Amazon coins, but there is nothing about that on their website. Here's the complete "about" Amazon coins on Amazon.com:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=zeroes_subnav_help?ie=UTF8&nodeId=201181010

*About Amazon Coins 
*
Amazon Coins is a new virtual currency for U.S. customers to purchase Kindle Fire-compatible apps, games, and in-app items. Amazon Coins are supported on Kindle Fire 2nd Generation, Kindle Fire HD 7", Kindle Fire HD 8.9", and on the Amazon Appstore on Amazon.com.

If you own a Kindle Fire 1st Generation, you can use your Coins on the Amazon Appstore on Amazon.com, and then download your purchase using the Cloud tab on your Kindle Fire.

You can buy an Amazon Coins bundle at a discount from the Appstore on your compatible Kindle Fire, from the Amazon Appstore on Amazon.com, or from the How do I use coins? link on the detail age of any eligible item. For more information, go to Buy Amazon Coins.

You can redeem Amazon Coins for Kindle Fire-compatible apps, in-app items, and games on your compatible Kindle Fire, and apps and games on the Amazon Appstore on Amazon.com. For more information, go to Redeem Amazon Coins. Note: Amazon Coins follows the same parental controls that are available for other payment methods.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Betsy,
Thank you for doing farther research and finding out it was the Fire itself and not the user that could not find the coins.
You are great.


----------

